
Ask HN: Where to find WebGL/Three.js open source developer? - chiefofgxbxl
I&#x27;m working on a hobby project and one of the next major steps is to use WebGL&#x2F;Three.js or related to build a component which allows users to create maps (think water, cliffs, hills, etc.).<p>I host the project on GitHub, and as it&#x27;s just a side project there is no money involved. Does anyone have tips to find such a co-developer? Have you encountered a similar issue?
======
MayorOfMonkeys
PlayCanvas might be an easier jumping on point for WebGL for you. See
[https://github.com/playcanvas/engine](https://github.com/playcanvas/engine)
and [https://playcanvas.com](https://playcanvas.com)

